# EDP price increase



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

My EDP prices went down last year and went up again this month!
Why?
Daily standing charge up from 2c to 16c
Unit price 13c to 16c
Why?


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

I have not noticed any significant increase lately. But I remember from a conversation in another thread, that your electricity bill might fluctuate if your taxed income here falls under a certain level. You're then automatically considered a low income earner, and your utility bill would be reduced. I should point out that this is sheer speculation on my side. Could it be that you had a dip in income, maybe last year?

Just guessing. Maybe you could ask the EdP directly?


----------

